# Skinheads



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

What does everyone think about the Skinhead movement and the Ku Klux Klan?! Also anyonne on the board in one of these organizations?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

You won't find too many simpathizers here.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh I see this post lasting for.....not long at all!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

lol..ur crazy dude.....are u one????


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

both groups are complete idiots, and narrow minded! I wouldn't want to know about them!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i know a two skins. they are nice guys for the most part but still skins. they are smart political. there is alot of diff. between skins, kkk, ***********, woods, and all that. i dont know so dont ask. i drank with them a few times and they are not too bad of guys. just got there own sh*t going on. even with blk and mex people so it matters on the person. 
im not one just so ya know.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

englishman said:


>


 Why dose this need to be closed? Just because you don't like those organizations?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh man I think History Channel should be renamed the Heil Channel.

Every other weekend ALL I see on iO are "Secret History of the Ku Klux Klan" "Hitler's Regime" "Rommel, the desert fox's last stand" "The women of Hitler" "Hitler's influence" "Hitler's youth" "Spread of the KKK" etc

the list goes on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

I've haven't actually seen real skinheads in like 10 years. I'm guessing that they're just a few loonies who get alot of publicity because the perverse things they stand for are so un-American.

My cousin in Germany tells me that there's a lot of skinhead-types in Germany, though.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

SK can be anybody


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i will leave this thread open...

so long as no racial slurs get tossed around and its discussed respectfully..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> i will leave this thread open...
> 
> so long as no racial slurs get tossed around and its discussed respectfully..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

There is a decent sized Aryan Nation or something like that here in Madison, WI. In fact 4 of them were arrested 2 months ago after they were harassing people in the graduate students dorms on campus. Apparently they were trying to hunt down and possibly kill a guy who attended one of their events but left in the middle, I guess that shows the utmost lack of respect.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

watch American History X. good movie on it


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Have you guys seen that movie American History X?


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I do have White Pride


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh man I think History Channel should be renamed the Heil Channel.
> 
> Every other weekend ALL I see on iO are "Secret History of the Ku Klux Klan" "Hitler's Regime" "Rommel, the desert fox's last stand" "The women of Hitler" "Hitler's influence" "Hitler's youth" "Spread of the KKK" etc
> 
> the list goes on.


 i like those

i love to learn about history as long as i find it interesting not something about why there are presidents but like how WW2 is interesting and stuff i like to watch


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Dude, you have to see Romper Stomper (Sp. ?). It's pretty brutal, but is very realistic about 80's skinheads. I think it takes place in California, but it's been 10 years since I have seen it.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

My bad, it's in Melbourne Australia. Like I said, it's been a while. Does anyone recognize the star of the film?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

russel crow


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

alvin said:


> My bad, it's in Melbourne Australia. Like I said, it's been a while. Does anyone recognize the star of the film?


 KingKong?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

XENON??


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

alvin said:


> Does anyone recognize the star of the film?


 Its me


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone here seen Birth of a Nation (1915).


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WHEN I LIVED IN WORCESTER I MET A SKINHEAD AND HE WAS ACTUALLY A COOL GUY (IF U DONT REMEMBER IM BLACK) LOL ANYWAY I DONT REMEMBER EVERYTHING HE SAIFD BUT ALL SKINHEADS ARENT RACISTS ITSMORE THAN THAT AND THIS DUDE WASNT RACIST ,ITS LIKE A DIFFERENT WAY OF THINKING ABUT ALL THINGS THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES JUST LIKE RELIGION U KNOW NON WORshipping and orthodox etc


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

KingKong said:


> What does everyone think about the Skinhead movement and the Ku Klux Klan?! Also anyonne on the board in one of these organizations?


 skinhead movement =bowel movement 
a bunch of clowns hanging out in a basement


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

jahnke31 said:


> both groups are complete idiots, and narrow minded! I wouldn't want to know about them!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

KingKong said:


> To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


 those are fighting words, boy


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yes this thread is veering to the side a little


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

King Kong I would really watch how far you go with this. This is a very sensitive subject and I emplore you to approach it with respect.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

American History X was an awesome movie. I'd be very prejudice about african americans if my father was shot while trying to put out a fire, doing his job, trying to save somebody's life. I'm gonna stop here though so this thread dont get closed.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> King Kong I would really watch how far you go with this. This is a very sensitive subject and I emplore you to approach it with respect.












why did you start the thread in the first place? like what was the motive of it?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It sucks to think that ANY group of people of ANY ethnicity would hate others as to invoke violence, especially at this day and age. Speaking one's mind and rallying in violent opposition to an entire race are completely different issues. Freedom of speech has its limits despite the common assumption that the 1st ammendment is infinate.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fishofury said:


> It sucks to think that ANY group of people of ANY ethnicity would hate others as to invoke violence, especially at this day and age. Speaking one's mind and rallying in violent opposition to an entire race are completely different issues. Freedom of speech has its limits despite the common assumption that the 1st ammendment is infinate.


 and that is coming from a guy who loves Bruce Lee the king of violence :laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

"Met" a number of Skins and facists in my early days, 
Apperently they forget quickly what happens when they
try messing with those from the East,

Usually ends with them running like bitches,

Why are you bothering to venture down this path,


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > It sucks to think that ANY group of people of ANY ethnicity would hate others as to invoke violence, especially at this day and age. Speaking one's mind and rallying in violent opposition to an entire race are completely different issues. Freedom of speech has its limits despite the common assumption that the 1st ammendment is infinate.
> ...










He was just a badass that could handle his own and would woop on anyone who challenged him no matter what race :laugh: He was also someone that fought for diversity when in fact much of the chinese community discouraged him from teaching martial arts to non-chinese people. He was willing to teach anyone that was motivated to learn and he considered himself AMERICAN.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I just want to know everyones opinion about these organizations.... Also was wondering if any skins were aboard... I'm not disrespecting anything.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

I meet a skinhead in middleskool but hes kool as hell but peep pick on him cause he have the "symbol" oh his wrist... he say his friend put it on him when was pass out...

its mostly the white trash that into violence


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


 why do you hate them?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingKong said:


> To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


 SO ARE U A SKIN HEAD IF SO WHAT KIND?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KingKong said:


> To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


 king kong behave...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I hate SHARP'S because they're "Gay".. They mock the true skins, but they represent gay pride


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KingKong said:


> I hate SHARP'S because they're "Gay".. They mock the true skins, but they represent gay pride


 dude arent you like 15?









When I was 15 I just wanted to chase chicks around.... not worry about political views.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah im only a kid, (16).. I'm not worried about it bro.. Just seeing everyones opinions.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

we have skinheads here in manila, they play traditional ska music.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I hate SHARP'S because they're "Gay".. They mock the true skins, but they represent gay pride


 Who cares if they mock true skinheads unless youre a skinhead or skinhead sympathizer,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont like anyone that is so narrow minded that they think something so superficial as skin color make a person. I do love to see most skinheads talk because they prove how ignorant they are when they dispay their lack of teeth.


----------



## *funky white boy dance* (Jan 13, 2004)

KingKong said:


> To answer your question why he liekd you thorobred. There are skinheads that are called SHARP'S... SHARP= Soldiers Again Racial Prejiduce. I hate e'm


no offense to nazis.. im a firm believer in this is american a nd you have the right to believe whatever you want to believe and even though my personal opinion that racism and homophobia is one of the factors that are stopping the evolution of man because of closedmindedness... believe what you will anyway, but isnt there an H in sharp... or is the H just a freebie.. i guess they are sarp... yup so even some nazis have a more open mind and are sharp.. umm sarp..

just my nickel in the pot


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

SHARP= SkinHeads Against Racial Prejudice


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, there you go! How'd you know?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > I hate SHARP'S because they're "Gay".. They mock the true skins, but they represent gay pride
> ...


 me to man









Bruce Lee rocks cause he kicks butt for goodness

i dont have a problem with anybody

*adding new name to "list of people to kill" *


----------



## *funky white boy dance* (Jan 13, 2004)

hahaha ooh touché, good sir, touché


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

KingKong said:


> lol, there you go! How'd you know?


 Punk fanzines.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.










.. skin color is nothing.. 
without our skin on.. we're all the same color underneath...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Kory said:


> Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.










GJ man


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I hate SHARP'S because they're "Gay".. They mock the true skins, but they represent gay pride


 Mocking skins is not a very hard endevor, they lend themselves
to it with ease.

on a serious note: 
Run from them man if you are involved, save yourself.
your young still.
Take it from someone who got very involved with a Nationialist
movement, it will kill you in the end.

Ideas or fitting in is not worth your life.

You do not want that lifestyle.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kory said:


> Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.


 this has gone way off track and its condoning violence either way???


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Had a skin head that lived next door to me in the dorms in college. Called me a "N-word" lover cause I had black friends. Broke his nose for that comment and never heard another word out of his mouth.
> ...


 tha had to be one of the smartest thing ever said besides me posting on this web site :laugh:

that is very true

we are all th same why should 1/8 of human organs and blood vessals and nerves and other bodly stuff make us different

we diserve to be different but skin color is not the way to determine this


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahah 
DAVE CHAPELLE!!!!!!!! ROCKS









"IN NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM AM I INVOLVED IN ANY NAGGER ACTIVITY"
***********!!!!!!!!!! hehe he's funny as sh*t! gotta love that show!

now if you wanna know all about racism talk to dave. he knows his sh*t!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

HOW ABOUT EVERYBODY SMOKE A BLUNT heh


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> Oh man I think History Channel should be renamed the Heil Channel.


haha man i was thinking the same thing... yesterday they played a hitler movie it was so old school and cheezeball... hitler didn't even say anything they just would do closeups of his face and play creepy music LoL... then after that they did a slaveship show... Always about war or hate


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rbP NUT said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 your right. my bad. just funny the way he worded it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think this thread has have enough

it should be CLOSE NOW EH


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So whats wrong with Gay people?


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Those *********** groups are crazy. In 1998 in Jasper, Texas, some whites dragged a black man with a chain while driving their truck! KingKong probably likes that type of crap!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If I was to kill anyone it would be the KKK because I dislike them highly and they try to give Germans a bad name they are not real Germans they are wannabe losers who are gay and feel sorry for themselves and kill others because they are so jealous of how beautiful they are. Don't hate


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright ..well this seened it last post thanks to all those that participated..









ELVIS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING..


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I tell you what I think, KingKong is a skinhead and a racist , only because he has openly admitted it without saying it, and you know what I could are less if you mean no disrespect I mean nothing but disrespect to you. I am white with friends and family of all races, religions and nationalities and it is the few ignorant narrow minded pieces of sh*t like you that sterotype white people as racist. I hope you represent your nazi ways and a bunch of big black, mexican and asian dudes kick the sh*t out of you and I assure you I would help them


----------

